# Flu shot?



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

I am staying home today from work (and getting grief from my manager) because one of my boys had a fever (a mild one, barely broke 100'). He is totally fine this morning. I am not one of those people that doesn't believe in vaccinating children, mine have all of theirs done. However for the flu shot, I am on the fence. Since they were born prematurely, they have always had bad reactions to shots. Surprisingly they are quite healthy children and might get one or two colds during the winter, so I think their immune systems have gotten stronger. My problem is I don't want to vaccinate them when the vaccine is only about 50% effective! So their bodies would have to contend with fighting off the vaccine AND they could still get the actual flu. If the flu shot were effective I would not hesitate. But this looks unnecessary. Am I wrong?


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

You are not wrong! on immunologis told me that flu shots are even less effective. I used to take flu shots for years and had quit bad side effects. i stopped doing that three years ago and never got flu. More or less, last three seasons they are vaccinatig vitha almost same strains of flu viruses. Vaccine is alway a game with immunuty system of the body and that is true especially with children.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

A couple of healthcare professionals told me that the flu shot is really a crap shoot as to whether it will be effective. We've had a really bad flu season down here, but I didn't get the shot, and I didn't get it for my children either because it may or not be effective.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

atsilvers27 said:


> I am staying home today from work (and getting grief from my manager) because one of my boys had a fever (a mild one, barely broke 100'). He is totally fine this morning. I am not one of those people that doesn't believe in vaccinating children, mine have all of theirs done. However for the flu shot, I am on the fence. Since they were born prematurely, they have always had bad reactions to shots. Surprisingly they are quite healthy children and might get one or two colds during the winter, so I think their immune systems have gotten stronger. My problem is I don't want to vaccinate them when the vaccine is only about 50% effective! So their bodies would have to contend with fighting off the vaccine AND they could still get the actual flu. If the flu shot were effective I would not hesitate. But this looks unnecessary. Am I wrong?


I've been told that for young people without other health complications, who will most likely weather the flu just fine, it's totally up to you. Both my kids had SEVERE asthma as children (often hospitalized just with colds) so flu shots were a must. Now, I have a lowered immune system due to the drugs I must take, and to protect me, everyone in the family is supposed to get flu shots.

But in your situation? I might very well make the decision not to get the boys immunized too.

Oh, and my doc told me the other day that the strain of flu they are seeing most often around here is NOT one that is even included in this year's flu vaccine cocktail. So NO ONE is immunized against it. The best way to avoid the flu is to stay away from sick people, and wash hands... a LOT! I'm also running my dishwasher on the "sterilize" setting for now, even though it costs a bit more to run it that way.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

My daughter and I both have asthma and any cold or respiratory infection causes asthma symptoms. Therefore, we both receive flu shots every year. I've read that the vaccine is somewhere near 60% effective against this year's strain. 

Two of my close friends were down for nearly 2 weeks with flu. They are newlyweds and were too sick to enjoy their time home together. LOL! Neither of them were immunized and their doctor told them that their strain was included in the vaccine.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I've had the flu twice, once in undergraduate school and once when I was pregnant with my younger child. Ever since I've gotten a flu shot and not contracted the flu. Even in bad years of flu epidemic (and I taught high school) I still didn't get the flu. Some people I know did get shots and got the flu but it was less severe than others who didn't get shots.
With what has been on the news about the severity of the virus this year, I'd advise you weigh the pros and cons and make the decision you choose.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

No flu shot for me, and I had the flu last in 2000. I do love the fact that there's a new shot with a teeny tiny needle.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I've never had the flu shot. I also have never had the flu in my entire life. I am almost 48! Now I will probably get it


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Yes, wash your hands!!! I become almost OCD with how many times I wash my hands during flu season. I have never gotten a flu shot, and very rarely get the flu. I may have had it a few years ago, or else it was just a bad cold. I just rested, drank, liquids, etc, and did not go to the doctor, so I don't know. As far as whether or not to get the shot, I think it's pretty safe, and statistically does reduce, but not guarantee, the likelihood of getting it. I've been reading up on the FluMist inhalable variety -- I admit it, I hate needles (big baby) -- but you can't use it if you're older than 49. This is a live vaccine so can cause illness to others for a little while, and since I work with older adults that would not be an option anyway. I think it's really interesting that all of the representatives of the medical community on TV are urging everyone to get it. They are looking at the public health standpoint rather than the individual standpoint, though. I'm sure that if everyone was vaccinated it would reduce at least somewhat the overall incidinces of flu, but most individuals are probably going to go with whichever option they feel is best for themselves and their families. As for me, I'll keep doing what I'm doing, which is try to get enough sleep, eat right, and WASH MY HANDS -- A LOT!
-- Eileen


----------



## Gabs (Apr 15, 2012)

check with your local health care providers, because the flu shot here does protect against this strain of the flu we are seeing spreading here & its not too late to protect yourself and those around you ... I personally always get the shot


----------

